# Kamlan introduces it’s first full frame lens – available for the RF mount



## canonnews (Feb 28, 2022)

> Kamlan has made some interesting APS-C lenses in the past, and now they look to branch out into the full-frame market.  With no electronic connections, it’s all manual focus and aperture settings, but you get a 55mm F1.4 lens for usually an excellent bang for the buck if their previous APS-C F 50mm F1.1 is any indication which happens to retail for $249.
> 
> The specifications of the lens are;
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 28, 2022)

Maybe it is time to delete the "Third Party Lenses for RF" page? There's been at least a handful of releases since last update? If it requires too much time to keep updated, better to completely delete it?


----------



## amfoto1 (Feb 28, 2022)

I have the Kamlan 50mm f/1.1 II lens in EF-M mount. It's a very impressive chunk of glass and metal. It has a very old school, very high quality feel. Even uses a metal lens hood. I just wish it had autofocus. I may be too old to go back to manual focus (manual aperture is no problem, thanks to Exposure Simulation). I'be been trying out a Sigma 56mm f/1.4 as a possible replacement, though I wish it were an f/1.2 or 1.1 too.
If the new Kamlan lens is as well made as mine and priced similarly, it will be a really good value for anyone comfortable with manual everything ( and no EXIF data).


----------



## SnowMiku (Mar 1, 2022)

I have a full manual EF Samyang 16mm f/2 (Designed for APS-C) and it's very good value for money.


----------



## BBarn (Mar 1, 2022)

If you're content with well-constructed fully manual lenses, there is a host of nice vintage SLR lenses at low prices that easily adapt to mirrorless ICL cameras.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 1, 2022)

BBarn said:


> If you're content with well-constructed fully manual lenses, there is a host of nice vintage SLR lenses at low prices that easily adapt to mirrorless ICL cameras.



To be fair, the prices for old/vintage/... manual lenses have gone way up in the last 5-10 years - especially for the better ones - so you sometimes will get similar value for money with modern manual lenses.


----------

